# Metra Schedules for New Year's weekend



## bmjhagen9426 (Oct 15, 2016)

I am already aware that Metra uses the Sunday schedule for New Year's. What schedule does Metra normally use for New Year's Eve (12/31) and Day After New Year's (1/2) (The former falls on Saturday while the latter falls on Monday, and the New Year's Day falls on Sunday this year)? This may be important, as I need to make sure that I get to CUS before 2 in order to make my connection to SW Chief #3.


----------



## MikefromCrete (Oct 15, 2016)

Since New Year's Day is a Sunday, that's means Monday is observed as the holiday, thus the Sunday/holiday schedule will be run on Jan. 2. Since New Year's Eve is a Saturday, I would assume a regular Saturday schedule will be run, with some late extra trains outbound for celebrants.


----------



## bmjhagen9426 (Oct 15, 2016)

Good to know, as the Metra line that I am supposed to ride (Milwaukee District North (CUS-Fox Lake)) happens to run on Sunday. And it looks like I either will have to take either Metra MD/N #2606 or #2608 in order to get to CUS on time for Amtrak SW Chief #3. This might be unrelated, but what are Metra's policy on baggage, as I will be traveling with a suitcase or two, a backpack, and a briefcase?


----------



## MikefromCrete (Oct 17, 2016)

As long as you can handle it and keep it out of the way of other passengers, there shouldn't be a problem. I imagine passenger loadings will be light on New Year Day's, so you can probably take up all the room you want.


----------



## bmjhagen9426 (Oct 18, 2016)

I see, but what about if I were to take Metra MD/N on an average Monday night out of CUS headed for Fox Lake?


----------



## Metra Electric Rider (Oct 18, 2016)

Other than non-folding bicycles I'm not aware of Metra having a luggage policy per se, other than not blocking the aisles.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Oct 20, 2016)

From my experience with Metra if you can haul it you can bring it.


----------

